# Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Würde gerne mal eine Anfütteraktion in der Donau starten. Allerdings tu ich mich schwer mit der Wahl der Spots. 

Zum Gewässer: Die Donau wird zwischen Donauwörth und Ingolstadt oft  durch Staustufen unterbrochen. Der Flussverlauf ist recht eintönig, weil  begradigt. Einzeln gibt es Altwässer zu finden. In einem solchen hab  ich auch schon zwei kleinere Karpfen gefangen, und ende Mai auch ein  paar RICHTIG große dort gesehen. Aber dem Klatschen nach zu urteilen  haben die gelaicht an dem Tag.
Das Altwasser ist eher flach mit Tiefen zwischen 0,5-2,5 meter denke ich.
Die Hauptströmung der Donau ist teilweise recht schnell und daher zum  Anfüttern denke ich uninteressant. Da würde ich höchstens die  Außenseiten der Kurven nehmen, das Wasser ist dort deutlich langsamer  und auch flacher. Glaube dass es dort auch Bereiche sind die nicht zum  ursprünglichen Flussbett gehören.

Also wo würdet ihr fischen, Hauptstrom oder Altwasser? Wäre toll wenn ein paar Tipps kommen würden! :m

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Swen72 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Hallo
Würde die Hauptströmung meiden alles was du zum anfüttern rein schmeißt ist schnell weck
such langsamme stellen und lege Dir dort einen Futterplatz an


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Moin!
Aussenkurven sind meistens gute Stellen. Ob die Karpfen noch in den Altarmen stehen, oder raus in den Hauptstrom sind, kannst du nur durch angeln rausbekommen. Ich würde mir einen Platz im Hauptstrom und einen im Altarm suchen und beide für 2 Wochen unter Futter halten. Am ersten WE den einen und am nächsten WE den anderen befischen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Servus!

Danke schon mal! Ihr bestätigt meine bisherigen Pläne. Das Altwasser liegt nämlich genau neben dem Hauptdtrom. Am oberen ende kommt über eine Steinschüttung immer noch (je nach Wasserstand) Frischwasser in den Altarm. Dann verbreitert sich der Altarm wie ein See neben dem Fluss. Dann läuft alles wie in ein Nadelöhr an einer Stelle zusammen, die nur ca.15 Meter breit ist, von da an geht der Altarm mit unterschiedlich breiten Stellen (bis 50m) weiter um dann irgendwann wieder in den Hauptstrom zu münden. 
Dachte ich lege vor dem "Nadelöhr" einen Platz an und einen in einer Außenkurve.

Frage: In der Außenkurve, würdet ihr den Flachen Bereich anfüttern (teilweise nur 0,5-1m tief) oder zur Kante zum tiefen Wasser hin?

Und was füttern? Hatte vor Futtermais und Weizen quellen zu lassen, hab noch einen ordentlichen Vorrat davon. Und dann vielleicht einzelne Boilies oder Frolic oder ... als Bonbons oben drauf.
Gute Idee oder nicht?


----------



## Swen72 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Kleine Karpfen sind meist im flachen aber die großen Brocken habe ich bis jetzt immer an der kante zum tiefen gefangen mir scheint das sie vorsichtiger sind


----------



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Also das Futter vielleicht so streuen, dass es zum Teil im Flachen liegt und sich bis zur Kante ausbreitet. Hört sich schon mal gut an.

Weitere Meinungen?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Würde auch keine ganzen sondern halbe boilies dazufuettern


----------



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Warum denn halbe boilies!? Wegen der sättigung, oder...?


----------



## Pat 79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Zum einen haben halbe eine bessere Lockwirkung da sie besser die Aromen freisetzen können und in deinem Fall viel wichtiger, die halben werden nicht so schnell von der Strömung abgetrieben.


----------



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

OK. Klingt einleuchtend! 
Was sagt ihr zum Futter an sich? Mais als Hauptfutter ok? 

Ist es eigentlich wichtig immer zur gleichen Zeit zu füttern, oder egal weil die Fische im Fluss eh immer ziehen und suchen? Hab da schon unterschiedliches gelesen...


----------



## Döbeldepp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Ich hab letztes Jahr in dem Bereich Donau gefischt , Neuburger Strecke. Empfehlen würde ich unterhalb der Staustufen, da wird viel aufgewirbelt und es tummeln sich ein paar rum.
 Ansonsten wie gesagt Altarme oder Stausee . Ich hab um das Futter zum Boden bekommen doppelte PVA Beutel benutzt (einen gefüllt und nen zweiten drüber ) , das verlangsamt die Auflöszeit bis alles am Grund ist. Reingepackt hab ich lockeres Grundfutter und ein paar Boilies,Frolic (gehäckselt in grobe Stücke). 

Bei Bergheim unterhalb der Staumauer kann man recht gut angeln da man mit Auto direkt ranfahren kann und die Strömmung ist auch nicht zu stark da seitlich nen Eingang zur Fischtreppe beginnt. 

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, angeln in der Donau ist ne heftige Matrerialschlacht. Nimm genügend Blei mit. 


Petri


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Würde auch auf Mais als hauptfutter setzen, ist günstig und wird super angenommen. Ich futtere auch in stillgewaessern nie zur gleichen Zeit, sondern so wie es mir gerade in den Zeitplan passt und habe damit auch gefangen


----------



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Ok. Also Mais passt schon mal. 
Dann werden es wohl mehrere Spots werden...


----------



## Swen72 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

In Flüssen ist es so das wenn genügend Futter da ist bleiben die Fische an dem Platz das heist Täglich anfütter 
Und zum Futter Würde ich sagen nicht teuerres Kaufen z.b Hanf + Mais+ Weizen von Reifeisen a.25kg je 10euro alles kochen wasser ab giessen abkühlen lassen und mit Weißbrot verveinern und jetzt anfüttern 
am besten ein kartofelsack ca. 2,5kg mit großen löchern an einer leine reinwerfen und etwas spätter wieder raus hollen der umwelt zu liebe


----------



## Swen72 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

ich muß dazu sagen bin ander Elbe groß geworden


----------



## kuate (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Alsu du denkst eher punktuell anfüttern? Dachte man soll gerade die ersten Tage weiträumiger füttern damit die Fische den Platz Leuchter finden?

P.S.: das mit dem Sack leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. Lässt du das Futter "ausschwemmen"?


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Also wen Du eine Strömung Hast im Fluss Würde losses  Futter sich schnell die kante oder sich in der strömung verteilen das will man ja nicht weil z.b. 
3Ruten auf einen platz von 10m um die Futter stelle platziert werden soln
den die großen fressen etwas abseits der futter stelle sie sind halt vorsichtiger 
das mit dem sack ist auch noch gut weil du ihn über die  kante werfen kannst und ihn dann die kannte hoch ziehen kannst und du so eine schöne futter  spur ziehen kannst wichtig da bei ist halt schwerres futter z.b trockenes was du auf kochst da


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

zum punktuell anfütter kann man noch sagen das egal ob du an einer stelle mit wenig strömmung angelst es verteielt sich trotz dem den du hast unter wasser verschiedene strömmungen die du von oben nicht siehst der grund z.b große steine oder lunken, sandbett usw.


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

@Swen: Merce für die Tipps. Aber nochmal zurück zu dem Säckchen, ich verstehe was du damit bezwecken willst, aber ich verstehe nicht wie das gehen soll. 

Die Kante ins tiefe Wasser ist zum Teil in 40 Meter Entfernung. So weit werfe ich doch niemls mit nem 2,5kg sack! Bis 10 oder 15 Meter kann ich mir das vrstellen. Aber weiter draußen brauch ich doch eher ne Futterrakete oder sowas.
Gibt keine Alternativen zu nem Sack?


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

ja gut 40 m da bist du in der Elbe direckt in der Fahrrinne
bezwecke will man damit das alles konzentrierter an einen platz liegt weil es sich ja wie gesagt von alein verteielt durch die strömung und zu große Futter plätze sehr viele andere klein fische anlockt was wiederrum den großen karpfen abschreckt zumindestens habe ich die erfahrung gemacht
eine alternative zb. Futterrakete nee bekommst du nicht genügend futter raus ausser du schmeißt sie 20 mal
alternativ würde ich sagen PVA  säckschen ( aber auf die dauer zuteuer ) in dem fall eine alte meeres rute nehmen und die säcke auf 0,5kg beschränken


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

die provs machen das in etwa ja genauso indem sie mit einen Boot an eine stelle fahren und da dan einen ganzen  Hauffen  hin kippen denn punkt dan mit einer boje makieren und dan um diesen ihre köder platzierren


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Leider hab ich keine Meeresruten. Nur ne alte Tele-Pilkrute aber die hat auch nur 100-200gr WG da krieg ich keinen o,5kg-Sack auf 30Meter geworfen.
Vielleicht ne Futterschaufel mit stiel. Aber die streut das Futter halt auch "etwas"! 
Da muss ne andere Lösung her!


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Futteboot hab ich auch nicht. Vielleicht muss ich eine Stelle suchen, wo di Kante dichter am Ufer ist...

Du meintest auch in den Sack Löcher schneiden. Aber wenn das größere Löcher sind verlier ich das Futter doch schon zum Teil beim werfen.


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

diese kartofelsäcke die ich nehme vom Netto zb. haben schon löcher das der mais gut durch fällt da Brauchst nicht dran rum schnippeln   
und das es nicht schon vorher raus fällt nimmst weißbrot und schön stopfen
( Mais+Weitzen+Hanf nach dem abkühlen mit Brot vermichen ohne wasser zu zugeben das ist dan matsich genug das nichts raus fält )


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Habe mir auch schon den spass erlaubt und bin mit so einen sag auf einen großen  see raus zu schwimmen ist aber grenz wertig


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

hate dann aber in 2 tagen 5 große von 75-98 cm


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Hab auch grad Überlegt, man könnte nen ganz geschlossenen Sack nehmen. Einfach Futter rein und dann mit PVA-Schnur zubinden. Frage ist nur ob das den Wurf überlebt wenn 2,5kg Futter drin sind...
So oder so. Mehr wie 15Meter komm ich damit nicht raus. Vielleicht sollte ich mich daran gewöhnen inder Donau schwimmen zu gehen... |rolleyes


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*



Swen72 schrieb:


> hate dann aber in 2 tagen 5 große von 75-98 cm



Das wäre auch mein Zeil. Wenigstens mal einen großen. Die sind da auch drin, hab sie gesehen im Frühjahr.


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

|kopfkratWie gesagt das ist grenzwertig war froh als ich das alles platziert hatte|bigeyes
Mein schwieger vater dacht ich sauf ab


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*



Swen72 schrieb:


> |kopfkratWie gesagt das ist grenzwertig war froh als ich das alles platziert hatte|bigeyes
> Mein schwieger vater dacht ich sauf ab



Vielleicht hättest das Futter auf ner luftmatratze hinter dir herziehen sollen!
Oder Schwimmflügel dranbinden! 

Aber wichtig ist ja, dass man große Fische fängt. Und dafür ist improvisieren eben manchmal nötig.


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

ja war ja auch nur ein beweiß das man bei uns im see auch dicke dinger fangen  denn die alten " koldzahnkormorane " bei uns im verein sagen das da nur kleinkram drin ist


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Habe mir gerade mal die Donau auf der erwähnten Strecke bei GoogleMaps angeschaut. Auf der gesammten Strecke gibt es mehrere Einmündungen diverser Nebengewässer (Seen, Flüße und Häfen), die meistens dann auch ein großes Kehrwasser (Strudel) produzieren. Dort würde ich meine Köder plazieren bzw. meine Futterstelle anlegen.

Da mein Kumpel professionell Boilies produziert, habe ich für derartige Stellen immer "Abfallboilies", die er nicht verkaufen kann weil nicht rund bzw. wie eine Wurst aussehen, zum Füttern parat. Die sind auf jedenfall besser als runde Boilies.


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

@swen: Ja die Geschichten gibts bei uns hier auch. Weil halt alle immer die gleichen Stellen mit den gleichen Methoden befischen....

@u-see fischer: Was für stellen Genau meinst du damit? Vorallem der Neuburger Bereich wäre interessant. Kannst mir auch gerne ne PN schicken, sonst lohnt sich das Futterplatz anlegen für mich vielleicht bald nicht mehr! ....


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Ich würde aber etwas abseits der kehrströmung auf Karpfen angel wie gesagt alten mögen rühger


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Ich dachte halt, wenn Hauptströmung, dann am Besten im "Schatten" von größeren Sabdbänken, wo die Karpfen sich vielleicht in den Strömungsschatten stellen können. Das wäre evtl. auch zum Füttern besser.


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

und das mit den Boilies( problem weil auf dauer zu teuer )
versuche ich grade zu lössen mit Made by self 
wiel viel geld aus geben und nichts fangen ist sch.
mein alter Herr fängt immernoch seine Karpfen mit ganzen kartofel (gekochte)


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Hab ich auch schon probiert, aber grade für weite Würfe immer sone nervige Sache. Hält die Kartoffel, hält sie nicht...
Will die Boilies ja wirklich nur einzeln dazugeben. Wie gesagt als BonBons. Und dann noch teilen, wie ich hier gelernt hab. 
Denke dass das ne gute Kombi ist.
Wenn dus teuer findest, nimm doch Frolic!! Davon abgesehen, ich schau schon auch aufs Geld, aber nach dem finanziellen Aufwand allein darf man nicht gehen beim Angeln.
Allein nur für das Geld das mein (kleiner) Rutenwald gekostet hat, hätte ich einige gschmackige Kg-Frischfisch kaufen können. 
Aber rein mit Boilies füttern ist mir auch zu teuer. Und selber machen kommt, wenn man die Arbeitszeit miteinkalkuliert, glaub ich auch nicht viel billiger.


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

aber was sehr viel spass macht einen 55er mit der 4m beringten stippe zu drillen wenn man 16hacken 18er vorfach und ne 20er haupt schnur hat und links wie recht nur tod holz hat der ganze spass hat 40mim gedauert


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

der wahren wert ist schon billiger aber aber der zeit aufwand
und wegen des lieben geldes ist glaube ich ehr ein problem der finanzmenisterrinnen#q#6
unsere hobyskosten halt ein paar euros|bla:


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

zu der kartofel wie machst du sie fest
bei mir fallen sie ehr selten runter


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Halber Zahnstocher oder sowas... Was halt da ist!


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

müste eigendlich halten
ich koch klein pellkartofel aber so das sie im kern noch hart sind schiebe dan einen streichholz durch und ziehe dann mit der ködernadel das vorfach durch
bis der haken hintern streichholz liegt und dan mit den fingern etwas pelle ab zupfen  und fertig


----------



## kuate (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Also fischst du die Kartoffel am Haken und nicht am Haar?


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Genau hat aber einen nachteil du hakst nur jeden 2ten Fisch aber dafür hält die kartofel


----------



## Swen72 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Karpfen lokalisieren im Fluss (Donau)*

Servus!
war am 23/24.07. mal wieder los habe 6 karpfen von 40-48 cm 
eine schleie 32cm  und 5 Brassen von 30-45 cm gelandet  
war recht gut 
und alle auf wurm


----------

